# Cleaning A Micromatic Regulator!?



## matti (9/10/08)

I managed to get beer into my regulator a while ago.
I think I've managed to blow it all out but I am not 100% sure.
It is a micromatic dual regulator and it has been working fine thus far.
After reading a few post in rescent times it appear that residual sugar can lead to bacteria growth and you could end cross contaminating kegs etc etc.

To be on the safe side I wanted to ensure that all residual sugars gone and start anew without having to purchase a new regulator.
I have been searching but I cannot find the post of picks "how to pull it apart" 



If any one can lead me in right direction would be highly appreciated.
Cheers 

matti
ps. I do have a non return valve to fiit on that i hopefully never have to fully test <_<


----------



## Franko (9/10/08)

matti said:


> I managed to get beer into my regulator a while ago.
> I think I've managed to blow it all out but I am not 100% sure.
> It is a micromatic dual regulator and it has been working fine thus far.
> After reading a few post in rescent times it appear that residual sugar can lead to bacteria growth and you could end cross contaminating kegs etc etc.
> ...



Matti give me a call I've rehab 1 or two of these and have a diagram if needed
Franko


----------



## Franko (9/10/08)

Matti,
you will need to purcase a CO2 Regulator - Repair Kit (Micromatic) from Ross to service it mate more than likely the seal inside is stuffed from getting wet.
Anyway give me a call and pop on up to my place and we'll fix it over a beer

Franko


----------



## Franko (9/10/08)

I'm on a roll here you go Matti found what I had that may help you

Franko


----------



## matti (9/10/08)

Absolutely gold.
At work ATM. But if I find time I'll pop over. I might have to drain my ESB turned into Muddy EMB 1st LOL
matti

Edit I've heard you drink anythink maybe i should bring the keg over too hehehe


----------



## matti (26/2/09)

Better late then never.  
The inside of the regulator clean as whistle but on the outside of the seal it stinks like buggery.
Thanks Franko for the picks and Ross and Anthony for the quick delivery of the repair kit.
I'll report back when I am finished.
(No gel this time franko, CCTV  )

matti


----------



## FarsideOfCrazy (26/2/09)

Hi Matti,

A non return valve would have saved you the hassle of that little problem, did you buy one this time?


----------



## matti (26/2/09)

Well that was fun.
The spring I had to boil in caustic.
The gunk outside the seal area was harder to get rid off the I thought.
I used gumption and a toothbrush but I am sure there are other andbetter ways.
The spring casing is really difficult to clean so I suggest you don't wait 6 months to get yours fixed if you ever get beer in your regulator.

Oh. If you have trouble opening it ensure you put the regulator in a vise so you don't risk damages any parts .
I am not a plummer but not a full dummy either (part from getting beer in my regulator).
I am sure there is a better thread how to repair a micromatic regulator.
So I'll finish my monolouge with: 


Don't get beer in your regulator and ignore it for 6 months.
It may work fine for a while but eventually it will cease and you'll be cursing yourself.

Matti


----------



## Franko (26/2/09)

:lol: 

good to see you've sorted it Matti.

Dont worry about the gel mate.

Franko


----------



## peas_and_corn (27/2/09)

ewwwwwwww


----------



## captaincleanoff (17/3/09)

i got beer in my reg probably about 6 months ago now.. I gave it a rinse but didnt take it apart.. Reading this, and seeing that photo worries me!!

Is it hard to dismantle and clean them? Is the repair kit necessary if there is no leak?


----------



## chappo1970 (17/3/09)

captaincleanoff said:


> i got beer in my reg probably about 6 months ago now.. I gave it a rinse but didnt take it apart.. Reading this, and seeing that photo worries me!!
> 
> Is it hard to dismantle and clean them? Is the repair kit necessary if there is no leak?



Easy IMO but you'll need a big enough adjustable wrench/spanner to get the front cover plate off and some basic screw drivers to lever/persuade a few thing out. Clean it up and see what you find, you might need a repair kit but you won't know until you get in there.


----------



## brettprevans (17/3/09)

that is gross. wow you lucky it survived. 

Ross was telling me that the micromatics are usually buggered if beer gets in them. and the repair kit is almost as expensive as a new reg.


----------



## technocat (17/3/09)

There is an enormous amount of energy in a full cylinder of CO2. I myself wouldn't touch it and would send it in for a service or buy a new one. I repair most things around our property as we live rural and was in the electronic service industry until I pulled the plug, but a regulator in any shape or form I wouldn't touch, just my view.


----------



## matti (17/3/09)

I agree that the example in this post is aweful and it is not something I incourage people to do.
The repair kits are not cheap but cheaper then a regulator.

I took the pics to demonstrate a worst case scenario.

There are people here that tend to think that blowing the regulator out will clean it.
This might be the case for a very small amount.
The main casing will stay fairly clean but the gunk can grow and if you are a regual geek getting beer back up the gas line more the once, you can spoil your entire keg.

Most people that do get beer in the regulators are having a "blond moment" or don't know what they are doing.
If you have a double whammy like my self this is the result.

Steps to take is to 
1.turn off gas bottle.
2.Disconnect the keg/kegs
3.Open release valve on regulator.

When you open it/unscrew it, it takes a bit of mucle or technique.
I mention to put the darn thing into a vice or you be knocking youself silly trying to open it.

If you haven't got the right tools, don't bother. You'll damage the regulator or yourself or someone/something standing by.

Best thing is not getting beer into the regulator in the first place either by due care or a non return valve.
:icon_cheers:


----------



## hoohaaman (17/3/09)

Most parts in the micromatic are cleanable and re-usable,so you don't have to pay for a 2/3 price kit.

Common sense should prevail


----------



## technocat (18/3/09)

Yeah, right on Matti bit like trying to clean a loaded firearm.


----------



## MarkBastard (21/12/09)

Sorry for the bump.

I was at a party on Saturday with my party keg setup. First time I'd used it. Silly me didn't realise the keg was fairly badly under carbed but with no other beer I decided the only thing to do was to force carb using the soda stream bottle. I figured it'd be pretty easy to force carb a 9L keg that was partially carbed anyway.

Well I did the first part, with the pressure up high rocking back and forth. But then I realised I can't turn the gas off at the bottle. No worries I thought, I'll just turn the pressure down on the regulator for the same affect. OH SHIT. Beer in the reg. Why the hell did I take that no-return-valve off when I was swapping over the beer and gas disconnects? Oh dear god I am stupid. I ended up blowing most of the beer out of the reg using gas and it did dispense the keg and I did have a well carbed keg after that, but now I'm a bit worried about the regulator. Will pull it apart tonight. I hope with only two days exposure I should be fine and not need to use a repair kit. I guess if I get a big paranoid about using this reg on a big bottle I can buy another reg and use this one only for soda stream bottles (so a leak may not be enough to kill me).


----------



## Batz (21/12/09)

Mark^Bastard said:


> Sorry for the bump.
> 
> I was at a party on Saturday with my party keg setup. First time I'd used it. Silly me didn't realise the keg was fairly badly under carbed but with no other beer I decided the only thing to do was to force carb using the soda stream bottle. I figured it'd be pretty easy to force carb a 9L keg that was partially carbed anyway.
> 
> Well I did the first part, with the pressure up high rocking back and forth. But then I realised I can't turn the gas off at the bottle. No worries I thought, I'll just turn the pressure down on the regulator for the same affect. OH SHIT. Beer in the reg. Why the hell did I take that no-return-valve off when I was swapping over the beer and gas disconnects? Oh dear god I am stupid. I ended up blowing most of the beer out of the reg using gas and it did dispense the keg and I did have a well carbed keg after that, but now I'm a bit worried about the regulator. Will pull it apart tonight. I hope with only two days exposure I should be fine and not need to use a repair kit. I guess if I get a big paranoid about using this reg on a big bottle I can buy another reg and use this one only for soda stream bottles (so a leak may not be enough to kill me).




You don't need a repair kit, just strip it down and clean it up. Easy as !

Batz


----------



## porky (21/12/09)

For all those that haven't taken a reg apart....
It is only a rubber diafram, a spring, and a needle valve.
Really nothing to it.
Just take it apart.... and clean it. Really no big deal. Go for it.

It is as simple as...as Batz has pointed out.

Cheers, 
Bud


----------



## Ross (21/12/09)

Batz said:


> You don't need a repair kit, just strip it down and clean it up. Easy as !
> 
> Batz



Unless the main o'ring seal is soaked, as these tend to disintegrate once wet.

Cheers Ross


----------



## MarkBastard (22/12/09)

I took it apart, yes it was quite easy to do. I only ended up needing a vice (I used the vice to hold the bottom nut bit, then twisted the actual reg by hand).

Everything was in pretty good order. Just a slight stickyness and beer smell. Cleaned it out, dried it, put it back together. Seems to be working fine though I haven't used it that much since. I'm going to be keeping the gas bottle off just in case.


----------



## rmx boozer (13/2/10)

Hi Guys,  
New keg system arrived day b4 yesterday and being (stupid and) in a rush to force carb the keg I tryed doing it before fitting the NRV... (yeah, smart I know!!!) and managed to drown my Micromatic reg ..... I did manage to carb the keg successfully and pour some amazing beers the first night.... great to be back into HB after 8yrs out of it!!

...so my question is....

I have taken the front section of the reg apart and cleaned the big spring and washers etc.... easy as...

but what do you use to undo the internal section seen here as part no. 4200685 http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum//ind...st&id=14202 . I need something to fit a large slot on either side of threaded section? 

I'm not sure if this section even needs dismantling as it _appears _to be clean and dry.

Any help appreciated...... especially as I can't pour a beer until I re-assemble it all.... lol

thanks
cheers Neil


----------



## SJW (12/3/11)

Its been a long time since I have posted, but I just wanted to thank the guys who contributed info to this thread. 
I kegged a beer last night and over filled it a little. I carb mine up by hitting it hard with Co2 for 12 hours rthen backing it off to serve pressure. But when I turned of the gas and wound back the reg pressure beer came up the line and through my micromatic reg. I know I should of had my one way in-line valve in place but it has been years now and cant remember why I ever took it off. Maybe something to do with the way I gas my kegs up and vent the keg through the regulator that the valve does not let me do. Not sure.
Anyway its on now and I pulled the reg apart and flushed with iodophor and dried everything with a hairdrier. Even flushed out the gas lines. Blew co2 through the whole system and she is working now good as new.
Thanks for the exploded diagram whoever posted that.

Steve


----------



## michael_aussie (9/5/11)

great thread ..... the tech details & internal photos and exploded diagrams need adding to a book-mark IMO


----------



## mudd (18/8/11)

helpful thread. I got some beer in my reg a few months back and also thought it would be OK if I just blew it out. Been nagging at the back of my mind so I thought I'd pull it apart tonight. Full of wet rust

The exploded view was great. I was about to stick some of the assembly in the oven to dry it out as I don't have the right screwdriver to open the inner poppet thingy. Might butcher a screwdriver as looks like there's a o-ring in there.

ps: have to order a non return valve


----------



## bignath (1/10/11)

slightly digging up an oldy but....

over the past few months i have started getting more disappointed with my kegged beers, but blown away by my bottled stock.
Some time ago i got beer in my regulator. Has been worrying me ever since, that the possibility of something nasty going on in the regulator is to blame for my disappointing kegs. 

So i thought i'd open her up. **** me, what a mess. Full of rust. Bugger....

Cleaned it up as best as i could, (looks heaps better now) and put it all back together. Hooked it back up to bottle and kegs. Cool, all working well. Seems like i don't need a repair kit just yet.. Will keep an eye on it though.

Just a quick question, did the people who have cleaned out there regulators notice an improvement in their beers taste? Next keg through the system perhaps??

I'm hoping this is my problem with the flavour issue i'm having. It can't be too many things...I clean my taps and lines regularly, my keg cleaning as far as i know is well and truly up to scratch, have checked that i've got the correct "type" of gas even.

It's a weird twangy bite sometimes. I'm really hoping it is due to all the rust i found in my regulator, and that because i carbonate with the gas as opposed to naturally carb and only use gas to serve, that this could explain the weird taste. I'm not expecting the flavour to change until i put a fresh uncarbed keg through the system.

Any opinions???

might also start another thread incase someone doesn't read this one....


----------



## matti (2/10/11)

Since I started the thread, I though I give you a response.

To answer your question if my beer started to taste better? NO!

I am actually proud to say I have never kegged a spoiled beer. - That's beacuse it never lasted more then two weeks in the keg and generally my taste buds were able to pick up if the beer was spoiled after finishing the fermentation.

(I have had many spoiled brews for other reasons but that is another story.)

As you can see on the grime and crap that was in the reg it amazingly did not affect any of my beers.
Mind you I was brewing porters and APA's that can hide slight flaws.

But because of the severy of the problem likelyhood rises with every beer it is advisable to keep the Beer out of your regulator. And any ale or lager deserves a better fate then being spoiled by a dirty regulator. 
Too much hard work getting a good beer then spoil it by neglect.

Sorry for the long post, just practising typing at the same time LOL


----------



## Ciderman (12/5/15)

I had bought a second hand one of these which wasnt working 100%. Carbonation was ok for force carbing, but set and forget just couldn't get past what you'd expect for an English bitter or stout. 

I took it apart and it has had beer or something in it. No where near like some of the pictures on here but I've given it a good clean anyway. 

My issue is the Orange fiber washer. It's perfectly intact but doesn't perfectly fit in the groove. Is that my problem or would it have been the gunk inside?


----------



## Ciderman (12/5/15)




----------



## welly2 (16/10/15)

This thread is going to be useful when I take on the task of cleaning my Micromatic after yesterdays mishap. But firstly I'm going to wait until the spare Micromatic I just ordered arrives when I inevitably screw up cleaning the first!


----------



## mofox1 (16/10/15)

Lol. Smart man.

I'm usually happy to have a crack at fixing something I know nothing about. Rarely do I have the foresight to have a replacement just in case.


----------

